# My AC just stopped working. '87 300zx nt



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

I just got back from a 300 mile trip and the last 50 miles the AC just quit working. I raised the hood and noticed the AC Compressor wasn't spinning and the belt was rubbing against it which was making a burning smell. I checked the fuse which was bad and replaced it and the AC worked for about 5 seconds then went out again. 

What do I need to do or go buy. I saw in my Nissan black book that an AC Compressor is $370.00 which means $600 to get it out of the shop.

Also, before this every time I made long distant drives the AC would freeze up and would just blow air. Id get in the car the next day and it would be fine.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Something's wrong with the compressor if you blew the A/C fuse. Did the fuse blow again after 5 seconds ? I'm guessing the belt is tensioned right so it shouldn't be slipping... meaning the clutch inside the compressor is shot. Take the A/C belt off till you find another compressor. Sometimes you need a shorter belt that excludes the compressor.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

Twiz said:


> Something's wrong with the compressor if you blew the A/C fuse. Did the fuse blow again after 5 seconds ? I'm guessing the belt is tensioned right so it shouldn't be slipping... meaning the clutch inside the compressor is shot. Take the A/C belt off till you find another compressor. Sometimes you need a shorter belt that excludes the compressor.



Yes, the fuse blew again. My mechanic just put new ac and power steering belts. I bet that could be the problem. I don't know if it's tensioned right much less how to check it. If I just take the ac belt off until I get another compressor it want hurt the car will it? It's an automatic.


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Nope it's not gonna hurt the car at all. You should take it off or else the clutch on the compressor is gonna start smoking if the compressor is shot. I had it off for almost a year till I found a new compressor. Don't take the compressor off till you have a new one ready.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

Twiz said:


> Nope it's not gonna hurt the car at all. You should take it off or else the clutch on the compressor is gonna start smoking if the compressor is shot. I had it off for almost a year till I found a new compressor. Don't take the compressor off till you have a new one ready.



Do I need one with the clutch or w/o?
87 nt 2 seater automatic


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

i just took my a/c out of my car not too long ago, i have to go brush more snow off my car again


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> Do I need one with the clutch or w/o?
> 87 nt 2 seater automatic


The clutch is the pulley part of the compressor that engages and disengages...it acts like a clutch... nothing related with your transmission or engine. They're all built the same. Sorry if you got confused.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

Twiz said:


> The clutch is the pulley part of the compressor that engages and disengages...it acts like a clutch... nothing related with your transmission or engine. They're all built the same. Sorry if you got confused.


Twiz, is the compressor hard to install? Is there anything else I need beside the compressor?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

The swap is not hard at all... I'm guessing you swapped at least an alternator or a starter before. It's very similar. However I think your type of refrigerant R-12 is not found in stores so have the A/C system evacuated, charged and leak tested by a shop. You could still swap it tho and drive your car with the new one installed (with belt and everything). Just don't try to turn the A/C on till the system is refilled.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

slicked25 said:


> I raised the hood and noticed the AC Compressor wasn't spinning and the belt was rubbing against it which was making a burning smell. I checked the fuse which was bad and replaced it and the AC worked for about 5 seconds then went out again.


i'm confused. The A/C quit b/c the compressor siezed up (belt squeeling on pulley), and when you shut off the A/C the pulley didn't spin freely either? But replacing the fuse made it work for 5 minutes?

The compressor will only seize up once, maybe the clutch started slipping and overheated/blew the fuse.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

z31 said:


> i'm confused. The A/C quit b/c the compressor siezed up (belt squeeling on pulley), and when you shut off the A/C the pulley didn't spin freely either? But replacing the fuse made it work for 5 minutes?
> 
> The compressor will only seize up once, maybe the clutch started slipping and overheated/blew the fuse.



My A/C Compressor froze up and the mechanic said, that I need a new one and a dryer also. I just got the compressor and dryer in today. I bought R134a at Wal-Mart but didn't see any R12. Will R134a work? 

I had to get a new belt also it rubbed it's way through. The pulley that goes around the compressor is locked up. It will not rotate like the new one. Even with the belt off the old one, I still can't spin it.

Also, the connector wire that's on top of the compressor has different ends. Can I just strip the wires back and wire it direct or do I need to get a new relay switch?


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

There should be only one wire going to your compressor... you can strip the wire and reconnect it. I have on idea about your A/C system if it's R12 or R134. The newer systems have R134 so yours should be R12, I remember my ex OLDS Toronado '87 had R12. I tried the retrofit (conversion from R12 to R134) which never worked right. Replace the compressor install the belt on it and go to a shop and have it charged. Did you find any oil in the new compressor if not you'll need that too. Turn the clutch see if any oil comes out. The oil in it looks like vegetable oil and smells really nasty.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

R134 conversions are a pain, since R134 requires higher pressures to work properly , but still is not nearly as effective as R12. True R134 conversions require a larger, higher pressure compressor unit.


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

Here's the compressor I bought. This might help some of the questions. The end piece that's show in photo is not the one on mine. The box that it came in said, for use withe R-12 or R-134a only. I bought the convertor kit at Wal-Mart from r12 to 134a. The fitting fits fine.

https://www.acpartsnow.com/shop/shopexd.asp?id=3433


----------

